# Pick A Beer



## glenos (20/1/09)

I am looking to try something new, below is the list of beer that I have available to order (Internationals and then locals), I ahev removed a few that I have tried or am not willing to try XXXX, VB, Foster I am open to a suggestion. 

I will add the caveat, that I quite like J Squire Golden Ale and IPA. I am open to your suggestion. 



AMSTEL PREM LGR BTL 330ML
BODDINGTON ALE CAN 440ML
BROK BEER BTL 500ML
CARLSBERG BEER BOTTLE 330ML
CARLSBERG ELEPHANT BTL 330ML
CHANG BEER BTL 330ML
CHIMAY BLUECAP TRAPP BTL 330ML
CHIMAY GRANDE RES BLU 750ML
CHIMAY RED BELGIAN 7% 330ML
CHIMAY WHT BELGIAN 8% 330ML
CORONA MEXICAN BTL 330ML
DUVEL 8.5% SINGLE BTL 750ML
DUVEL BELGIAN BTL 330ML
ESTRELLA CERVEZA BTL 330ML
GROLSCH LGR BTL 330ML
GROLSCH LGR S/TOP BTL 450ML
HAAGEN LAGER BTL 330ML
KILKENNY DRAUGHT ALE CAN 440ML
KOKANEE GLACIER BEER BTL 355ML
KOZEL DARK BEER BTL 500ML
KOZEL PREMIUM LAGER BTL 500ML
KROMBACHER PREM PILS BTL 330ML
KRONENBOURG BTL 330ML
KWAK BELGIAN BEER BTL 330ML
LABATTS BLUE BTL 355ML
LOWENBRAU BTL 330ML
MEXICALI 12PK+STUB HOLD 330ML
MEXICALI BEER BTL 330ML
MICHELOB ULTRA BEER BTL 355ML
MORETTI ITALIAN BEER BTL 330ML
NEWCASTLE BROWN ALE BTL 330ML
ORVAL TRAPPIST BELG BTL 330ML
PAULANER MUNICH LAGER 330ML
PAULANER WEISS BIER 330ML
PERONI NASTRO AZZURO BTL 330ML
PILSENER URQ BTL 330ML
SALITOS CERVEZA BEER BTL 330ML
SALITOS MOJITO BEER BTL 330ML
SALITOS TEQUILA BEER BTL 330ML
SAMUEL ADAMS LAGER BTL 355ML
SHANGHAI BEER BTL 330ML
STEINLAGER CLASSIC BTL 330ML
STEINLAGER PURE BTL 330ML
TAJ MAHAL PREM LAGER 330ML
TETLEY ENGLISH ALE CAN 440ML
TRIPEL KARMELIET BELGIUM 330ML
TSING TAO LAGER BTL 330ML
WARSTEINER BTL 330ML
ZATEC CZECH BEER BTL 330ML

BAREFOOT RADLER 330ML
BAROSSA VLY ORG ALE BTL 330ML
BEE STING HNY WHT BEER 330ML
BEEZ NEEZ HONEYWHEAT BTL 345ML
BLUEBOTTLE BEER BTL 330ML
BLUETONGUE ALC G/BEER 330ML
BLUETONGUE PREM LGR BTL 330ML
BLUETONGUE TRAD PILS BTL 330ML
BOAGS WIZARD SMITHS ALE 375ML
BOAGS XXX BTL 375ML
BONDI BLONDE L/CARB BTL 330ML
BULLOCKS PILSENER BTL 330ML
CAVE CK CHILI BEER BTL 355ML
CHARLOTTE HEFWEIZEN 330ML
CRACKENBACK PALE ALE BTL 330ML
CUBA 59 EX DRY BEER BTL 330ML
FIREFLY BEER BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS IND PALE ALE 330ML
GAGE RDS KUTT LO CARB BT 330ML
GAGE RDS LONDON BEST BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS PILS BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS PREMIUM LGR BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS WAHOO ALE BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS WHEAT BEER BTL 330ML
HAAGEN BLONDE BEER BTL 330ML
HAAGEN BLONDE BEER CAN 375ML
HEFEWEIZEN WHEAT BEER BT 330ML
IRONHOUSE LAGER BTL 330ML
IRONHOUSE PALE ALE BTL 330ML
IRONHOUSE PILSENER 330ML
IRONHOUSE PORTER ALE BTL 330ML
IRONHOUSE WHEAT BEER BTL 330ML
J/SQUIRE PILSENER BTL 345ML
J/SQUIRE RUM REBEL BTL 345ML
J/SQUIRE SUNDOWN LG BTL 345ML
KNAPPSTEIN RES LGR BTL 330ML
LITTLE CREAT BRIGHT BTL 330ML
LITTLE CREAT PILS BTL 330ML
MAD BREWERS WHT BEER BTL 640ML
MILDURA HNY WHT BEER BTL 330ML
MILDURA PREM LAGER BTL 330ML
MILDURA STORM CLOUDY BTL 330ML
MOO BREW DARK ALE BTL 330ML
MOO BREW HEHEWIEZEN BTL 330ML
MOO BREW PILSNER BTL 330ML
OBRIEN GLUT/FREE LGR BTL 330ML
O'BRIEN PALE ALE 330ML
RAZORBACK RED ALE 330ML
RED ANGUS PILSENER BTL 345ML
REDBACK BEER BTL 345ML
RICHMOND LAGER BTL 375ML
ROGERS BEER BTL 330ML
ST ARNOU PALE ALE BTL 330ML
ST ARNOU PILSNER BTL 330ML
ST ARNOU PREM BLONDE BTL 330ML


----------



## Effect (20/1/09)

try em all except
BLUETONGUE ALC G/BEER 330ML
BLUETONGUE PREM LGR BTL 330ML
BLUETONGUE TRAD PILS BTL 330ML


----------



## glenos (20/1/09)

one more condition, I have to buy whole cartons (what a burden I know) and only want one ctn at a time.


----------



## quantocks (20/1/09)

Paulaner lager and Kwak is great. some of that stuff is available locally, so I probably wouldn't order Grolsch or Amstel.


----------



## GMK (20/1/09)

OH FWIW...

Anything moo broo is good - but pref is the Dark - awesome.
Barossa Valley Orig Ale is good
the chimay belgians are good.
Knapstien very good.
Karmeliet is one of my favs.
Rogers is good.

IMHO
stay away from...
BLUEBOTTLE BEER BTL 330ML
BLUETONGUE ALC G/BEER 330ML
BLUETONGUE PREM LGR BTL 330ML
BLUETONGUE TRAD PILS BTL 330ML
BOAGS WIZARD SMITHS ALE 375ML
BOAGS XXX BTL 375ML
BONDI BLONDE L/CARB BTL 330ML
BULLOCKS PILSENER BTL 330ML
CAVE CK CHILI BEER BTL 355ML
CRACKENBACK PALE ALE BTL 330ML
CUBA 59 EX DRY BEER BTL 330ML
FIREFLY BEER BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS IND PALE ALE 330ML
GAGE RDS KUTT LO CARB BT 330ML
GAGE RDS LONDON BEST BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS PILS BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS PREMIUM LGR BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS WAHOO ALE BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS WHEAT BEER BTL 330ML
JS Sundowner - Crap
OBRIEN GLUT/FREE LGR BTL 330ML
O'BRIEN PALE ALE 330ML
RAZORBACK RED ALE 330ML
RED ANGUS PILSENER BTL 345ML
REDBACK BEER BTL 345ML
OBRIEN GLUT/FREE LGR BTL 330ML
O'BRIEN PALE ALE 330ML
RAZORBACK RED ALE 330ML
RED ANGUS PILSENER BTL 345ML
REDBACK BEER BTL 345ML
ST ARNOU PALE ALE BTL 330ML
ST ARNOU PILSNER BTL 330ML
ST ARNOU PREM BLONDE BTL 330ML

Hope this helps


----------



## Muggus (21/1/09)

glenos said:


> SALITOS MOJITO BEER BTL 330ML
> SALITOS TEQUILA BEER BTL 330ML


WTF!? :icon_vomit: 

PAULANER WEISS BIER 330ML

Probably what i'd be willing to get a case of...or pretty much any Belgian!


----------



## mika (21/1/09)

Your choice sucks, but I'd go with

KOZEL DARK BEER BTL 500ML


----------



## Jakechan (21/1/09)

mika said:


> Your choice sucks, but I'd go with
> 
> KOZEL DARK BEER BTL 500ML


Thats a bit harsh isnt it? He's asked for guidance and listed a range of beers that he has available to order. So I dont think his choice _sucks_ as he hasnt actually stated a choice.

I just drank a bottle of the Kwak, and its worth trying if that helps. 
I would recommend also the Knappstein, a really lovely drop.
JS Sundowner is crap though, I agree.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Franko (21/1/09)

TRIPEL KARMELIET BELGIUM 330ML mmmmmmm :chug: 

Franko


----------



## scoundrel (21/1/09)

the amstel is a decent summer beer, slight fruity flavor, but try a james squire IPA if you can get it, and the mad brewers rasberry wheat beer is fantastic..


----------



## matti (21/1/09)

NEWCASTLE BROWN ALE BTL 330ML


----------



## mika (21/1/09)

Jakechan said:


> Thats a bit harsh isnt it? He's asked for guidance and listed a range of beers that he has available to order. So I dont think his choice _sucks_ as he hasnt actually stated a choice.
> ...



Clarify :- Avaiable selection *sucks*

Kwak's OK, kinda interesting, but otherwise a little Meh. Knappstein, forget which one I had but it was well underattenuated and I couldn't finish the glass.


----------



## Jakechan (21/1/09)

mika said:


> Clarify :- Avaiable selection sucks
> 
> Kwak's OK, kinda interesting, but otherwise a little Meh. Knappstein, forget which one I had but it was well underattenuated and I couldn't finish the glass.



Actually, given that he has to order a whole case the Kwak is probably not worth it, so I think I agree with you.

The Knappstein Reserve Lager is awesome though, so it cant have been that one you tried?

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## mika (21/1/09)

It was some Grand something, meant to be their flagship model. Dude that bought the bottle reckoned it wasn't as good as previous years.


----------



## Jakechan (21/1/09)

Anyone tried the Ironhouse beer? Is that from Tassie by any chance?


----------



## jonocarroll (21/1/09)

mika said:


> KOZEL DARK BEER BTL 500ML


+1



Franko said:


> TRIPEL KARMELIET BELGIUM 330ML mmmmmmm


+1000

Any Moo Brew, Duvel, Little Creatures. There are some sh!te beers in there, but some diamonds in the rough. Considering it's a carton though, I'd reckon Little Creatures or Moo Brew would be the best value.

Knappstein's lost it's kick if you ask me. I bought some from the cellar door and wasn't as impressed as the first time I had it. I'm back up there in a couple of weeks, so I'll check again.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/1/09)

I tried the Gage roads Wahoo the other weeks and thought it was pretty good for a session ale. 14 bucks a 6pack cant complain.

cheers Brad


----------



## Timmsy (21/1/09)

Pikes Oakbank is real nice :icon_cheers:


----------



## KingPython (21/1/09)

Pilsner Urquell is good beer. Very sessionable.


----------



## Weizguy (22/1/09)

King Python said:


> Pilsner Urquell is good beer. Very sessionable.


or Kozel Premium (500 ml) if you like Czech beer. Check the best-before date (BBD) if you can. Fresh is much better than close to the BBD, which is meh.


----------



## vicelore (22/1/09)

I didnt like the Oakbank at all. Thaught it was flavourless.

Cheers Vice.


----------



## Screwtop (22/1/09)

Murrays (all) and Ferel White


----------



## Swinging Beef (22/1/09)

Kwak, Kwak, Kwak, Kwak, Kwak


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/1/09)

Jakechan said:


> Anyone tried the Ironhouse beer? Is that from Tassie by any chance?



I've tried their Lager and Pale.

The Lager was pretty reasonable, nice light maltiness and well balanced bitterness.

The Pale was nothing out of the ordinary but no faults as such.


From that list I would be going:

Paulaner Lager
Triple Karmeliet
Pilsener Urquell

C&B
TDA


----------



## Ronin (22/1/09)

matti said:


> NEWCASTLE BROWN ALE BTL 330ML



I love it on tap but there's something wrong with it in bottles that I can't quite put my finger on...

I've had the james squire sundowner, thought it was fairly uninspiring. If it was my choice I'd go for the pilsner urquell or the duvel. Both very easy to drink (dangerous for the duvel).

James


----------



## kevnlis (22/1/09)

I would go MICHELOB ULTRA BEER BTL 355ML for sure!

Its like making love on the beach


----------



## MarkBastard (22/1/09)

I'd go for either of the Kozels personally.


----------



## boingk (22/1/09)

I'll put in a punt for these - the best sort of beer for this kinda weather in my opinion.

AMSTEL PREM LGR BTL 330ML

Also, if you want something a bit more interestingly unconventional...try one of these:

LA TRAPPE BLONDE BTL 330ML

A right good drop IMO. Something a bit different, but nicely pleasing nonetheless, with lovely esters floating around and a light, bright body with a decent whack of alcohol (6.5abv). If you have trouble finding them I found them at the local Coles Liquor. Go figure on that one!

RED OAK HONEY ALE BTL 250/330ML. 

Aussie micro, beautiful products. This is my fave ATM.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## Jase71 (22/1/09)

I would go for any of the Chimay. But a case is going to be bloody expensive.


----------



## bindi (22/1/09)

All the below, there is a few I am yet to try, some I can't find like the Moo brew or the 0'Brien gf.



AMSTEL PREM LGR BTL 330ML
BODDINGTON ALE CAN 440ML
CHIMAY BLUECAP TRAPP BTL 330ML
CHIMAY GRANDE RES BLU 750ML
CHIMAY RED BELGIAN 7% 330ML
CHIMAY WHT BELGIAN 8% 330ML
DUVEL 8.5% SINGLE BTL 750ML
DUVEL BELGIAN BTL 330ML
ESTRELLA CERVEZA BTL 330ML
KOZEL PREMIUM LAGER BTL 500ML
KROMBACHER PREM PILS BTL 330ML
KRONENBOURG BTL 330ML
KWAK BELGIAN BEER BTL 330ML
NEWCASTLE BROWN ALE BTL 330ML
ORVAL TRAPPIST BELG BTL 330ML
PAULANER MUNICH LAGER 330ML
PAULANER WEISS BIER 330ML
PILSENER URQ BTL 330ML
SAMUEL ADAMS LAGER BTL 355ML
TETLEY ENGLISH ALE CAN 440ML
TRIPEL KARMELIET BELGIUM 330ML
WARSTEINER BTL 330ML
ZATEC CZECH BEER BTL 330ML
BAROSSA VLY ORG ALE BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS IND PALE ALE 330ML
GAGE RDS KUTT LO CARB BT 330ML
GAGE RDS LONDON BEST BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS PILS BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS PREMIUM LGR BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS WAHOO ALE BTL 330ML
GAGE RDS WHEAT BEER BTL 330ML
HEFEWEIZEN WHEAT BEER BT 330ML
KNAPPSTEIN RES LGR BTL 330ML
LITTLE CREAT BRIGHT BTL 330ML
LITTLE CREAT PILS BTL 330ML
MAD BREWERS WHT BEER BTL 640ML
MOO BREW HEHEWIEZEN BTL 330ML
MOO BREW PILSNER BTL 330ML
OBRIEN GLUT/FREE LGR BTL 330ML
O'BRIEN PALE ALE 330ML
RAZORBACK RED ALE 330ML
RED ANGUS PILSENER BTL 345ML
ST ARNOU PALE ALE BTL 330ML
ST ARNOU PILSNER BTL 330ML
ST ARNOU PREM BLONDE BTL 330ML


----------



## kevnlis (22/1/09)

Moo Brew is a bit hard to find, but WELL worth the effort IMHO.

O'Brien Gluten Free Pale and Lager can both be found at any Dan Murphys. The Brown is my fav, but hard to find unless you order it direct from the brewer (which ends up saving you a few bucks if you are looking at buying a slab anyway!


----------



## brettprevans (22/1/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I'd go for either of the Kozels personally.


extremely underwhealmed wih the Kozel lager. Kozel Dark kicked arse IMO. both are $60 slab at Dan's. which isnt bad considering you get 10L as opposed to 9L in a normal carton.

actually this is perfect weather for saisons! hmmm saisons.

Pilsner Urquell (fresh - $50 @ Dans), any belgian, any wheat or a good IPA for those stinking hot days like a Deuchars IPA if your not used to IPAs. its got a nice hop kick.


----------



## Steve (22/1/09)

The Crackenback Pale Ale is a good quaffer. Could easily manage a case of that...oh and Boddingtons


----------



## brettprevans (22/1/09)

Oooh how could i forget Holgate White. Was drinking stack of it at Mrs Parmas the other night.


----------



## PostModern (22/1/09)

Steve said:


> The Crackenback Pale Ale is a good quaffer. Could easily manage a case of that...oh and Boddingtons



AIB APA. Slightly hoppy, but easy to make a better one at home, imho.


----------



## MarkBastard (22/1/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> extremely underwhealmed wih the Kozel lager. Kozel Dark kicked arse IMO. both are $60 slab at Dan's. which isnt bad considering you get 10L as opposed to 9L in a normal carton.
> 
> actually this is perfect weather for saisons! hmmm saisons.
> 
> Pilsner Urquell (fresh - $50 @ Dans), any belgian, any wheat or a good IPA for those stinking hot days like a Deuchars IPA if your not used to IPAs. its got a nice hop kick.



I bought 4 different 500ml lagers from dan murphys a few months back and one of them was a kozel lager, I think anyway. I could be thinking of another of the 4.

I don't rate Pilsner Urquell much.


----------



## newguy (22/1/09)

glenos said:


> AMSTEL PREM LGR BTL 330ML
> CARLSBERG BEER BOTTLE 330ML
> CARLSBERG ELEPHANT BTL 330ML
> CHANG BEER BTL 330ML
> ...



I've tried all of the above and you're far better off spending your money on something else. They're all more-or-less underwhelming megalagers.


----------



## sponge (22/1/09)

And don't go wasting your money on the gage roads ipa. pretty much an under-hopped apa imo

Sponge


----------



## kirem (22/1/09)

PostModern said:


> AIB APA. Slightly hoppy, but easy to make a better one at home, imho.



is it brewed there again?

I noticed it was coming out of Mildura Brewery about this time last year.


----------



## Jakechan (22/1/09)

kevnlis said:


> Moo Brew is a bit hard to find, but WELL worth the effort IMHO.
> 
> O'Brien Gluten Free Pale and Lager can both be found at any Dan Murphys. The Brown is my fav, but hard to find unless you order it direct from the brewer (which ends up saving you a few bucks if you are looking at buying a slab anyway!



This is good news indeed. My missus just rang me about half an hour ago from the Spotted Cow asking what Id like 

Moo Brew! I replied.


----------



## tazman1967 (22/1/09)

Jakechan said:


> Anyone tried the Ironhouse beer? Is that from Tassie by any chance?



Yes, It is made at Ironhouse Point on the east coast of Tasmania. ( www.ironhouse.com.au ).
Michael and his team are a new micro brewery and are just getting up and going. They make a Porter. Wheat, Lager, Pale Ale,Pilsner.
All are good beers and worth a try...


----------



## buttersd70 (22/1/09)

A long, long list....and hardly any decent English in the bunch. <_< 

Hobgoblin or TTL ftw...


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (22/1/09)

I know its not on the list but Emerson's Pilsner is one fantastic session beer. The head brewer is blind! his hop flavour/aroma is divine. You can get from here http://internationalbeershop.com.au/produc...?product_id=196 no affil...


----------



## goomboogo (22/1/09)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> I know its not on the list but Emerson's Pilsner is one fantastic session beer. The head brewer is blind! his hop flavour/aroma is divine. You can get from here http://internationalbeershop.com.au/produc...?product_id=196 no affil...



I thought Richard Emerson was deaf. I suppose after a session on the pilsner he could be blind. I have been.


----------



## PostModern (23/1/09)

kirem said:


> is it brewed there again?
> 
> I noticed it was coming out of Mildura Brewery about this time last year.



I dunno. Never drank it past my third try, so I haven't read a label in a while. Once tried it bottled, then on tap at two different places. Never inspiring.


----------



## reviled (23/1/09)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> I know its not on the list but Emerson's Pilsner is one fantastic session beer. The head brewer is blind! his hop flavour/aroma is divine. You can get from here http://internationalbeershop.com.au/produc...?product_id=196 no affil...



+1 for Emersons Pilsner, awesome beer!


----------



## Cummins (23/1/09)

goomboogo said:


> I thought Richard Emerson was deaf. I suppose after a session on the pilsner he could be blind. I have been.



After a session on the pilsner I was disappointed... because it was in Dunedin and brewery fresh turned out to be brewery shit.


----------



## jbirbeck (23/1/09)

drink the little creatures bright as your everyday... buy some Chang as well, use the Chang bottles for your own homebrew...best stubbies ever, solid little buggers they are.


----------



## reviled (23/1/09)

Cummins said:


> After a session on the pilsner I was disappointed... because it was in Dunedin and brewery fresh turned out to be brewery shit.



??? Im confused?

Out of the brewery its the business, like a hop kick in the teeth :lol:


----------



## glenos (28/1/09)

I haven't actually got around to ordering this ctn, I might just to my local bottlo and go crazy with some singles/six packs of the suggestions.

Moobrew is easy to find, I get in my car and drive 5km north and turn right into their driveway.


----------



## technocat (13/4/09)

Jakechan said:


> Anyone tried the Ironhouse beer? Is that from Tassie by any chance?



A mate and I was at Ironhouse point yesterday and quaffed a few Ironhouse Pale Ales. Not cheap at six buck a 370ml glass but a damn nice beer. Had a taste of their porter but would only rate it 3/5. The Brewery which is located at White Sands resort are expanding their operations and building a new brewery and according to staff will be operational around next Xmas 


View attachment 26182
View attachment 26183





Some pics of the brewery progress and yes it is in Tassie out on the East coast just south of St. Marys


Cheers


----------

